
Use Bank Account in Port Rico for Transfers in Stripe - markorod4u
Hello everyone, I need to know if I can use a bank account in Puerto Rico like a bank account in Stripe  for transfer of funds?, I have a Delaware Corp., and my local bank allow me to open bank account in Puerto Rico. I&#x27;m not from USA.
======
edwinwee
Yup, you can sign up with Stripe as a US business if you're based in Puerto
Rico. You can get in touch with me at edwin.wee@stripe.com if you need help
getting started!

------
tlb
Stripe support is very responsive to questions:
[https://support.stripe.com/](https://support.stripe.com/)

